# Ice Cream, now and then



## needshave (Mar 28, 2018)

Whats your favorite ice cream flavor? As a child, as an adult?


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 28, 2018)

Chocolate.   Then and now.       (But I will eat just about any kind.)


----------



## terry123 (Mar 29, 2018)

Love blue bell Mexican praline but they are not making that flavor right now.  Chocolate as a kid but any blue bell now.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2018)

Vanilla


----------



## hearlady (Mar 29, 2018)

Chocolate, Pistachio, Coffee, Toasted Almond, Vanilla.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 29, 2018)

Vanilla but coffee is a close second.


----------



## IKE (Mar 29, 2018)

needshave said:


> Whats your favorite ice cream flavor? As a child, as an adult?



Now in no particular order.....strawberry, chocolate, and sherbet.

When I was a pup I recall helping make banana flavored ice cream at home that was really good.....I'd turn the crank while my stepdad drank beer and added the salt and ice as needed till he saw that my arm was about ready to fall off and then he'd sit his beer down and give me a short break.


----------



## jujube (Mar 29, 2018)

As a kid, any ice cream I could get ahold of was my favorite.  As an adult, Publix Blackjack Cherry tops the list.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2018)

Then, chocolate.
Now, salted caramel vanilla or coffee.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2018)

I have found I like particular flavors in certain brands.Right now I'm on a chocolate chip mint binge from Weiss. Friendly's Forbidden chocolate and plain vanilla from Haagen daz. Years ago I loved butter almond. I don't see that much anymore, they seem to make more butter pecan.


----------



## needshave (Mar 29, 2018)

Ruth,  I’m curious about Butter Almond, I have never seen or heard of it before. Did it taste like butter pecan only with almonds spotted through it?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2018)

Butter almond was made just like butter pecan but only using almonds. I found the almonds to have a more mellow flavor than the pecans and the ice cream a bit more buttery. I found this photo on the internet. I'm not sure if they make it anymore or if it was the brand I had years ago.


needshave said:


> Ruth, I’m curious about Butter Almond, I have never seen or heard of it before. Did it taste like butter pecan only with almonds spotted through it?





needshave said:


> Ruth,  I’m curious about Butter Almond, I have never seen or heard of it before. Did it taste like butter pecan only with almonds spotted through it?


----------



## IKE (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## TonyK (Mar 29, 2018)

Coffee with Jimmies (Sprinkles) on it when I was a kid. Salted Caramel now.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 29, 2018)

i  have always loved chocolate and maple walnut


----------



## needshave (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks for the information on Butter Almond. I’m going to try that. I have some Caramel Ginger Snap. Excellent.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2018)

Butter pecan and vanilla...


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 29, 2018)

Never came across an ice cream that I didn't like!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 29, 2018)

Rocky Road

Butter Pecan

Almost anything else.

I vave some every evening.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 29, 2018)

Chocolate and chocolate


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2018)

As a young child I liked vanilla or strawberry, didn't like chocolate at all.  Now my favorite available ice cream is Baskin Robbin's Pralines and Cream, they used to have Creme de' Caramel which was my fav, but they discontinued it.

Ruth, as a teen I loved the Breyer's Butter Almond it tasted so good.  I really didn't like almonds, but they were tiny and gave the ice cream such a smooth flavor and texture.  Nowadays, the only Butter Almond I've seen is Tilamook, it's half chocolate and half butter almond.....but not nearly as good as the Breyer's from back in the day.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 29, 2018)

As a kid -Chocolate
Now-Salted Caramel


----------



## JFBev (Mar 29, 2018)

As a kid, the "Creamsicles" (those orange popsicle)
Now, cookie-dough ice cream.
Always, chocolate


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 29, 2018)

Chocolate then, chocolate now.


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 7, 2018)

When I was a kid: strawberry

Now: Black Walnut on the extremely rare times I can find a premium brand. Don't like the standard stuff with all that air whipped into it, ugh. Otherwise, butter pecan and maybe coconut pineapple, both from Häagen-Dazs.

Spouse loves Talenti's Alphonse Mango, the least sweetened and most like fresh mangoes we've found so far!


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 7, 2018)

COLD!:love_heart:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 7, 2018)

tortiecat said:


> Never came across an ice cream that I didn't like!


Me too. I love ice cream but I’ve cream doesn’t like me. 
My favs; black cherry, pralines & cream, salted caramel toffee. 
Oh yum. Now I want some. Hagen Daz or Ben & Gerry’s. I think that’s what it is.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 7, 2018)

Haven't eaten ice cream in years but when I was younger used to go to Larry's Ice Cream and get Almond Joy, Dulce de Leche, Chocolate Mint, Maple Walnut, Butter Pecan or Chocolate Almond ice cream in a cake cone.


----------



## Victor (Apr 13, 2018)

Peppermint


also pistachio


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 13, 2018)

Vanilla .  Nice flavor.


----------



## JB in SC (Apr 13, 2018)

Home made vanilla, with fresh peaches. Ice, rock salt, Borden's sweetened condensed milk, half and half, vanilla extract. Cranking by hand for a couple of hours. Simple and delicious. Getting it straight off the dasher was the best...


----------



## Trade (Apr 21, 2018)

Breyers Mint Chocolate Chip. 

" As it was in the beginning, is now, and ever shall be, world without end. Amen.”


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2018)

When I was a kid. We had a place that sold frozen custard, not ice cream, but custard. Oh my, it was so good.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 21, 2018)

Push Ups was ice cream in a tube and you pushed up from below to make the ice cream come out. Eskimos Pies were great. I lived a few blocks from Prince Castle and they had about 15 different flavors.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 21, 2018)

I have to agree with the push ups as a child. Butter pecan now.



Granddaughter gettin her first taste of turnin' the crank........We don't do this often but when we do we make sure the young ones are around to do the work.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2018)

I'd love a taste!


----------

